# Thaiboxing.com?



## KumaSan (Feb 1, 2002)

Anyone have any idea what's going on with Ajarn Chai's website? I haven't been able to get to it for awhile now. It still has a current whois listing, but no DNS entries. 

Or, do you have any other Muay Thai sites that you like to frequent?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2002)

The site www.thaiboxing.com is still down, it seems.

I found some other sites while looking for info. on it:
http://www.tt-thaiboxing.com/
http://www.thaiboxing.com.au/


----------

